# Hi From China!



## Cabin Dao (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi everyone.  As I'm new here, the meet and greet seemed a great place to start.  My name is Julie.  I am the on-staff translator at a Daoist martial arts center in Yunnan Province, China.  Our web site is here at www.cabin-dao.com
I'm looking forward to talking to people who share our interests!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Julie.

Random trivia to commemorate my 1946th post: In 1946, Emperor Hirohito of Japan publically announced he was not a god.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum 
I will look forward to hearing your views on the state of Martial Arts in China


----------



## Gemini (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Julie!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome welcome.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Julie!


----------



## mjd (Jun 29, 2006)

Cabin Dao said:
			
		

> My name is Julie. I am the on-staff translator at a Daoist martial arts center in Yunnan Province, China.


 
Hi Julie, Glad to welcome you, I must ask you a few questions

I am going to China the 1st week in August and again the 1st week in November on Business.  I don't know exactly where is China, but I will find out tomorrow and maybe you can tell a little about the area.

I hear some weird stuff, like they eat strange food.


----------



## MJS (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Julie.


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (Jun 30, 2006)

didn't the dao de jing say that weapons have no place in this world?


----------



## Drac (Jun 30, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 30, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 30, 2006)

Good to have you here Julie  Welcome to the board and enjoy~!!

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 30, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Cabin Dao (Jun 30, 2006)

Great!  Just let me know where you'll be, and I'll let you know what I can.  However, China's a big place, and I may not have spent any time in the area you're going to.  After your trip, you should come visit us!


----------



## Cabin Dao (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm not sure.  I'm not a Daoist, and I don't have the Dao De Jing memorized.  I can ask my teacher if you want.  Although, since I've met several Daoists who practice Tai Ji swond forms, my guess is that either it doesn't say that, or that it is taken to mean that weapons you are killing people with have no place in the world.


----------



## someguy (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome and I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome, how are things in Yunnan, I heard there was flooding in the south.


----------



## Cabin Dao (Jul 8, 2006)

Lots of rain, but no flooding, fortunately!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2006)

Cabin Dao said:
			
		

> Lots of rain, but no flooding, fortunately!


 
Glad to hear it. 

I have family (inlaws) in Beijing and it is apparently rather hot there right now.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Julie. Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## pstarr (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Julie!


----------



## pstarr (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Julie!


----------

